# IF you are going to buy ammunition at Walmart



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Just an FYI to the group, If you plan to buy ammunition at Walmart you need to be at the store around 7 AM. The Sporting goods people open the cages in the back of the store between 7 and 7:30 in the morning and restock the ammunition IF they get it in the night before. You never know what day it is going to come in so you have to just be there. By 7:30 there is usually a line at the counter. 

From my last conversation with them they are limiting each customer to three boxes of ammo. GB


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

Unless of course the store manager sells the shipped in stock to his buddies before it is outta the box and anywhere near the shelves. A friend of my dad works the gun counter at his nearby walmart. I found out they were unloading a big shipment of sporting goods that included at least a case of 22LR and 9mm that I was looking for. Drove an hour and waited in the store for 4 hours after that only to find out it would never hit the shelves.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Just an FYI to the group, If you plan to buy ammunition at Walmart you need to be at the store around 7 AM.


For what it's worth, the closest Walmart to me gets their shipments in the evening. The guy said it's best to be there around 8PM.

Go figure.


----------



## Chemechie (Jun 9, 2009)

Check with the sales people (not the manager) at your local store; mine told me the schedule to look for and what to expect.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I would have to bribe the "associate" with a jar of paste and would still not get a straight answer.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

At my local Wal Mart, they usually get the truck unloaded ~8PM. The clerk goes back to see what if any ammo is on the truck and brings it out. Most is sold before it ever gets put in the display case.

Now for guns, the best time to be there is when the Fed Ex truck arrives ~10:30AM. Unfortunately, the line to buy one starts before 6AM.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> For what it's worth, the closest Walmart to me gets their shipments in the evening. The guy said it's best to be there around 8PM.
> 
> Go figure.


Same here, as soon as the pallet is on the floor it is fair game.... Our stores start unloading at 8PM... So if your there between 8 to 9, the palate comes out, you are free to search through it and grab... Yes there is a limit, but IF you get the floor guys to ring you up, they don't know or care...


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I always like the people complaining about the limit of 3 boxes, which apparently is the standard in every store that sells ammuniton. If I've got the money I'm buying every single box I can tote. Those on the floor could care less they're just trying to make their money and get back home.

And to add to fair game note, most of the workers I've talked too are buying anything along the lines .22, .243, .308, 45, all buckshot, and something else not coming to mind. The main man at our local Dick's said every .22 case that came in was staying with him apparently.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

It helps to build a rapport with your local associates. My guy lets me look at the shipping manifest to see if its worth my time to come the following day. For tomorrow, I know 9mm tulammo and .40 are coming in. So tomorrow @ 7am, I will be stopping by.

I also call my guy at the local Big 5 on Sundays, and he let's me know what is coming in on Monday morning. I've picked up more than a few boxes so far.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It stinks that none of our Walmarts or sporting goods stores sell ammo. BUT the local Civil War/cowboy collectible shop has more powder on the shelves than they can sell in a year. No one seems to know they sell reloading supplies.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

My WalMart told me the local gun shop was coming in and buying up all their ammo, so they had no choice but to put a limit on.


----------

